# Any fast group rides out of Gilroy/Morgan Hill?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Moving up from Monterey area, looking for good, somewhat fast rides with cool folks...Hopefully no secret handshake needed.


----------



## Ignatz (Sep 9, 2004)

*Sunshine Bikes*

The folks at Sunshine Bikes (http://sunshinebicycles.com/site/index.cfm) can point you in the right direction. They have stores in Gilroy and Morgan Hill.


----------



## telecaster (Feb 26, 2004)

If you don't mind going into south San Jose, ST Bikes has a race group that rides on Saturday mornings. 

www.stbikes.com


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

djkellycx said:


> Moving up from Monterey area, looking for good, somewhat fast rides with cool folks...Hopefully no secret handshake needed.


You could always try to ride with the Specialized employees...


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have not done this ride but there is a ride that starts Wednesdays at 5:45pm in South San Jose at Almaden and Coleman and then heads south on Santa Teresa for a warm up then hammers up over Willow Springs then returns via Uvas, Mckean Almaden to the starting place. 

So not quite Morgan Hill/Gilroy but does head that way so maybe you can catch on as it heads over Willow Springs.


----------



## biomer (Sep 23, 2003)

i agree with previous post...come to front door of specialized HQ in morgan hill...they leave noon weekdays about 20-25 miles interval type ride. Friendly strong bunch that will give tips...rolling hills.


----------

